# Benefits of the Pineapple



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been experimenting with tropical survival info, and I have been focusing on the pineapple for the last few days.

It is a wonder fruit, and oh so tastey.

Not only is the most delicate flesh of the pineapple edible but everything of the pineapple can be consumed for some benefit.

I have been dreaming for the last 2 nights, something I don't often due, and I think it is from eating the pineapple skin. Pineapple is high in bromelain, it is also high in melatonin. Bromelain acts as a bit of a digestive aid as well as muscle tenderizer (meat tenderizer), reducing inflamation and promoting healing. This combined with the mealtonin which promotes sleep has been a good combination.

All parts of the pineapple can be used to some effect, but the leaves, like many drugs due to the concentration are said to be toxic. I need to look into more depth on the use of the leaves but I think these are higher concentration of specific medicines of the pineapple. 

Pineapple can be used as an alternative to aspirin. I need to look into this more. If you know more uses for the pineapple do share.


I've also been looking into how to grow pineapple, which doesn't grow on a tree, it grows on a small bush of sorts like aloe vera.

It takes about 2 years ??? for each pineapple plant to grow a pineapple which is the flower bud more or less. The top of the pineapple you buy in stores can be used to grow a pineapple, it is basically the pineapple seedling. You just need to root it and plant it.

When the pineapple is harvested it won't produce any more pineapples but it shoots out to one or more new pineapple plants, which if you separate them from the first plant one new shoot per old bush then you will be able to duplicate your plants. 1 from the new pineapple, 1 from the new shoot on the old plant and one or more from the separated shoot. A year later you then will have perhaps 9 new plants the year after 27 etc.. give or take but it is more or less an exponentially growing plant. Within a few years clearly you could be growing more pineapples than you can use yourself.

The warmer you grow, the sweeter it is.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You know a lot about this subject. Why don't people use pineapples to make liquor? Maybe they do, but I've never read about it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Pineapple juice and moonshine is very good ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it's good with rum to ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and pure grain 101 proof .


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> You know a lot about this subject. Why don't people use pineapples to make liquor? Maybe they do, but I've never read about it.


I have no doubt you can make alcohol with pineapple juice, as it is so high in sugar at times. It has anti microbial properties though, not all microbes but it could effect certain yeasts perhaps.

There are native South American fermented beverages using the pineapple skin.

I don't know all that much about them as of yet, I've just started to research them.

There is pineapple wine from Hawaii and it appears south of the US it is common to ferment pineapple. I think I might have accidentally got some roadside while driving in Mexico once from someone selling as is common on the road. I felt a little intoxicated after having their juice drink so perhaps it was in fact fermented pineapple juice not just pineapple juice.

"The common drink with fermented pineapple is called Tepache. It's a common roadside low abv drink ladled out of large barrels at room temp." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tepache

So yes you can definately ferment it. I personally like the fresh juice quite a bit. I guess if you grew a lot of them you'd want to bottle the ones you can't use fresh.

------------------------------------

Apparently the leaf is anti-diabetic and anti-cholesterol
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/pineapples-amazing-healing-properties-revealed


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A man named Fred Cone from Pine Apple, AL fought in WW2 in the Pacific and when he returned home, he played college football at Clemson University. He later played in the NFL for the Green Bay Packers and Dallas Cowboys.

True Story, look it up. Fred Cone from Pine Apple, AL, pop about 100 people. :encouragement:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Pineapple eats the inside of my mouth up. I can't eat much of the stuff, it's good though !

I use to drink it with rum and vodka but that's when I was still practicing as superman, now I feel pain !


----------



## BeltoneMagoo (Nov 7, 2015)

Pineapple is great but can have bad (even fatal) effects if one is taking Beta Blockers or have bad kidneys. It causes a very high level of potassium in the blood.
It is a very healthy fruit and delicious with the above cautions in mind. Let me at it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wish I knew more about pineapple and such but I don't.

I do know a real cool guy who has incredible insight on various things, I watch his youtube channel regularly and hope one day he makes a video on the PineApple. Meanwhile, please enjoy his tutorial on poison ivy and poison oak.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The major benefit of fresh pineapple , is the Polynesian Princess Fantasy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gee, thanks Slip that was far out!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've heard pineapple is good for skin rashes, acne, and such when used externally.

Plus you can hollow one out and pour your drink of choice in the husk. Add a little umbrella to it and you got yourself a fancy tropical drink to match your flowery shirt!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There is no such thing as a Polynesian princess. The women and men are almost indiscernible. Captain Cook even said he failed to understand the attraction his crew had for the indigenous females of the islands. "Perhaps they had been too long at sea and pining for the women back home."


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

I make underwear out of pineapple leaves. I think it helps with the "low-T" problems that all of us experience as we age. I am not sure if it is the chemicals in the pineapple leaves or the pointy things on the edges of them, but when I wear pineapple underwear, I am usually walking around with an erection. Plus, if I am out and about and start feeling hunger pangs, I just rip off a small piece and chew it for a while. They don't call it "Fruit of the Loom" for nothing you know.

P.S. I do not make underwear from poison oak or poison ivy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> There is no such thing as a Polynesian princess. The women and men are almost indiscernible. Captain Cook even said he failed to understand the attraction his crew had for the indigenous females of the islands. "Perhaps they had been too long at sea and pining for the women back home."


That's bullshit. My pal BuckB can get you hooked up with a slightly used Polynesian princess. My neighbor ordered one from Buck Boreds Pacific Polynesian Princess Partnership LLC and was very pleased with the results! The only complaint was the splinters but that's nothing the local vet can't take care of.

1-800-POLY-PAL


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great thread thanks. Since I gobble Beta Blockers I best watch my intake of that stuff. Last I checked the rumor was pineapple was best consumed all with a high protein meat meal since it has some odd digestive properties. A tummy absent of meat might get digested by mistake. Know my Mama always loaded us up with it when we had a big ham. The lady across the street who is in late stage cancer drinks the juice to keep her tummy from cramping. Just heard that day before yesterday. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

I grow pineapples here in the desert. I love em.


----------

